# if you were to get...?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Male. No heat cycles, more hair, lower point scale.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We went with a male for our first show dog for that reason - no heat cycle and if he finishes his champion, gets all his clearances and is bred down the road, then we're not dealing with pregnancy and puppies.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if it's strictly for the fun of showing, I'm with the others on a male for sure. 
Lately in this area the quality of the bitches being shown is just awesome. Much better than most of the dogs.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, another vote for male here! Especially if this is just for fun--not only as others listed do you avoid heat cycles, but you do not have to worry about a male getting pyo.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If I were just getting started-a male,for all the reasons stated above. I did, and his younger sister was my first champion and the start of my kennel. By then, I was a lot more educated 

Bitches right now (and almost always) are much more competitive than the boys.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

I would get a girl, not for show but for fieldtrials


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Another factor -- GREAT bitches are going to be held onto by their breeders or those who are established exhibitors. A breeder is more likely going to place a great male with someone new to showing than a bitch (not sure if this was the aim of your question or not). Breeders need to keep bitches but someone needs to show the boys so they have someone to breed to! Enter people like me, boys only please!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and I know we've discussed this before....while I love my girl, I strongly prefer the male temperament. Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

This is funny...... At my first class with Finn, everyone asked why I didn't choose a female pup to keep from the litter.I kept the male for all the reasons stated above. I also felt he was the best puppy out of the 5.My males have easier personalities to deal with.It may also have something to do with the fact that I have always had Male everything, 5 boys and always all male animals!That is until Bella & Hailey came into the picture, and although I love them for different reasons. I still gravitate towards a male.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

This is my 3rd female, so their is a difference in persoalities? Do you think they are more high energy, I noticed this in my 2nd golden and her brother who my neighbor adopted. I have a 8 mos old now, she has really calmed down and behaving better, lol. I always thought females got along better wth other dogs. Maybe I will get a male rescue someday,


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've had far more female than male dogs throughout my life....mostly comprised of terrier breeds. When I took the leap into Golden Land, I again got 2 girls. Now while I love them like no other, I look forward to having a boy in the future. Hopefully a bit more laid back and less 'bitch wars', lol


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I most likely have another male, my big choise is if I go for show lines, pet lines or working line for my next one.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh if I was strictly showing or having a pet, it would be MALE without a second thought!!!!! Yah just gotta love those BOYS!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Male Male Male!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Male all the way! I'll ALWAYS have male Goldens!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow everyone wants boys, this is my 3rd girl, why don't ya all want a girl? I think I will get a rescue boy next time. I have a male springer that has been much easier as a puppy, he is so layed back. I figured it was just him, I'm thinking it is a male thin.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My first golden was a female. I don't know if I'll ever have one again. The personalities and temperments of males just fit me much better.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

58loosy said:


> Wow everyone wants boys, this is my 3rd girl, why don't ya all want a girl? I think I will get a rescue boy next time. I have a male springer that has been much easier as a puppy, he is so layed back. I figured it was just him, I'm thinking it is a male thin.


This thread was created under the showing golden forum, so I think the assumption is what gender would you get if you were going to show your dog. If you have a female, you have to worry about heat cycles.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

GoldenSail said:


> This thread was created under the showing golden forum, so I think the assumption is what gender would you get if you were going to show your dog. If you have a female, you have to worry about heat cycles.


You can show a bitch in heat in conformation, it is only the performance venues where you can't show a bitch in heat.

I still think a dog is the best choice for a novice to start out showing, since bitches are so competitive in conformation.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> You can show a bitch in heat in conformation, it is only the performance venues where you can't show a bitch in heat.
> 
> I still think a dog is the best choice for a novice to start out showing, since bitches are so competitive in conformation.


Oh, I know  However, you still have to deal with heat cycles and worry about pyo after every cycle. Unlike males....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not so much the actual heat cycles for the show bitch, it's the accompanying hormones that change personality and coat. Invariably they will lose every bit of coat they had prior to coming into season, right when they need to be shown. Then when there are no good shows or judges, they are dripping in coat. UGGG!!!
Not that my dogs have a lot of coat anyways but at least I can predict it!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My girls always showed their best in season-like they were flaunting themselves


----------

